# Main > News >  111 fantasy maps on DTRPG

## Carnifex

This download consists of 111 (one hundred and eleven) fantasy RPG maps (including 8 sci-fi space ships). This the low resolution version for screen use (as seen below (750x971 pixels)).

What you get:

    111 low resolution maps (including 8 space ships).
    Legend for the maps.
    JPG format for easy use on smartphones or tablets.
    Packed as one ZIP file for easy download.

Many differnt kind of maps:

    47 Dungeon/underground maps
    40 Building/castle/palace maps
    8 Sci-fi Space ships
    12 Outdoor maps (camp sites, bridges, roads, ravines etc)
    4 Ship maps

LINK to DTRPG:
http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/...1-fantasy-maps

Examples:

----------

